# Can you feel it??????



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i was out scouting a possible creek for bait today. It looks like its going to produce, then i noticed something. There were chubs everywhere and also sunfish... Then it hit me, March is almost here. The season is just around the corner i am getting pumped up for it. Anyone else feeling the bug?


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

pendog66 said:


> i was out scouting a possible creek for bait today. It looks like its going to produce, then i noticed something. There were chubs everywhere and also sunfish... Then it hit me, March is almost here. The season is just around the corner i am getting pumped up for it. Anyone else feeling the bug?


I'm Pumped.I was actually gonna go after some channels yesterday but then I relized Buckeye Lake was still froze over.Winter is depressing


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I cant wait to test out all my new tackle this year!!! Im so pumped to go cattin!!!


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

Can't wait either. I also went out yesterday for some channels thinking the water wouldn't be frozen, but I was wrong. Hopefully we will be able to get out soon.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ya'll got me and Rob an Crappie Bub so stirred up that we are gonna go next week and get some bigguns


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nate, while you were feeling it in the air, so were we, a group of us landed about 15 channels in the rain, then wind, then cold and finally in the lightning and near tornado conditions, but, yeah, it was worth it!! You need to quit thinking about it and get out and just do it, I been getting some really good days in this winter.

Salmonid


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> Nate, while you were feeling it in the air, so were we, a group of us landed about 15 channels in the rain, then wind, then cold and finally in the lightning and near tornado conditions, but, yeah, it was worth it!! You need to quit thinking about it and get out and just do it, I been getting some really good days in this winter.
> 
> Salmonid


Mark,
I will be back next week on wednesday and i plan on getting out a couple times that week. I called you and no answer. I have to tell you about that creek and maybe we can check it out next weekend to get some bait


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catfish_hunter said:


> I cant wait to test out all my new tackle this year!!! Im so pumped to go cattin!!!


I hear ya!I got a new Quntum Big Cat that aint been doubled over yet


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Fired up and ready. Took a trip to Killbuck Creek a couple of days ago, but its still pretty high. Planning on hitting Spencer Lake a lot right after ice out.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Jeff, Killbuck is uaually one of the last waterways around here to come back down cause it has no dam on it anywhere, if someone pisses in it in Killbuck it floods in warsaw lol...Lots of good fishing in that creek though and not many people fish it!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

I cant wait to get out........................ive got the FEVER..................Flathead Fever !!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

As soon as this weather breaks a little Son and I R heading down to Cumberland River again  Can't wait !!!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

After this weeks weather, I dont feel anything but cold.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i got out this morning at a near by dam on the ohio and took 3 blues all about 4 pounds. it was just fun to get out


----------

